# 1973 unopened set



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

One of my favorite sets ever was the Aurora AFX 4 lane Penske race set featured in the 1973 Sears Christmas Wishbook. It was a large set as far as 4lanes go and featured Mark Donahue's #6 Sunoco Porsche (510K), team mate #7 Porsche, UOP Shadow and the Auto World McClaren. Each feature Sears "Super Traction."

I had this set as a kid and since then purchased two Penskes to restore over time on Ebay. I don't need a third even though the fact that it has never been opened is tempting. Just wanted to share that the set is on Ebay under Sears Slot cars. Starting bid is $250.00 for the best 4 lane ever....Well, in my opinion.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*drool*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1973-Sears-...170688196174?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item27bdcf2e4e

The wife would kill me....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

keep holding out... He's already lowered the price from $300.00!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I contacted the seller and asked how he came across an unopened set. He said that his girlfriend's mother recently bought a home in New Jersey and I believe it was the home inspector found it tucked away out of sight all these years! Who would hide this and forget it only to be discovered 38 years later! Amazing.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd open it....


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

martybauer31 said:


> I'd open it....


Like a kid on christmas morning...:thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> Like a kid on christmas morning...:thumbsup:


That reminds me of how I got my first RC car - I'd asked Santa, I'd been good, didn't even fight with my sister, but Xmas morning my Tyco Turbo Hopper RC was a no show. 

Was I ever disappointed - until I received a new year's gift from Santa. Turns out Dad had hidden the car, and couldn't find it - for a few days.

Somewhere out there, long ago, I'll bet there was a disappointed child, a frantic parent - and judging by the fact that the box was never opened, a replacement gift from santa during boxing week (I'll bet that kids dad is still wondering where he put that durn box...).

john


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Is the actual track blue? And what color are the controllers and battery pack? What makes this set special bro??

Or is it just an attachment thingy. Which I totally would understand.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Is the actual track blue? And what color are the controllers and battery pack? What makes this set special bro??
> 
> Or is it just an attachment thingy. Which I totally would understand.


No, track is not blue (although Aurora played around w/ blue slot car track later on) this type box is a mail order or catalog box.....this same (or very similar) set exists w/ full color artwork.

Battery pack, what battery pack? Set comes w/ a transformer...the controllers are standard yellow Russkit/Aurora controllers from the time.

The cars (not that they will ever see the light of day) should have the little exclusive Super Traction weight in the front and sticker on the body.

Great set! :thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

"Super Traction"... the early MTs with the little lead slug in the front of the chassis. Nice. Yeah, I'd say that's a rare bird. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

As far powerpacks the set has the pink DC-2 transformer with the on and off switch. No wall pack with this set. 

The Super Traction cars have the neat little weight but also came from Sears with the red, white and blue Super Traction decals afixed to the cars.

Another thing this set came with that 4 lane sets lack today are special 4 lane clips which hold the 2 lane sections tightly side by side.

I got this set for Christmas 1973 and have been a fan ever since. I always thought it was all around the coolest 4 lane ever offered!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim.. What size area does that take up when it's set up?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

According to the 1973 Sears Christmas Wishbook set up size is 7'-6" x 5'-0".

Each lane is 27' long. 14.5' are 4 lane and the remainder is two lane split.

Aurora offered this track configuration as well but it included more 6" radius turns and fewer straights. The Sears set was bigger ever direction.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

At $250, that is still toy price. I would play with it at that price but, I'm all set with track and cars for now.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> I'd open it....


You savage!

....me to Marty!

If ya never open it Christmas never comes. :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> You savage!
> 
> ....me to Marty!
> 
> If ya never open it Christmas never comes. :thumbsup:


Those cars would be doing laps on my track... right... frickin'.... NOW!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Well??? Is it opened yet?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm. 

Seller has pulled the AD???  WTF?? How does that happen? There was an opening bid of 250 on it. I seen it!! No it wasn't me lol. 

I call shanninaggins :freak:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

If I were the opening bid I would be hacked off with the listing being pulled. Is there any recourse against the Ebay seller when this happens? $250.00 is a pretty good opening bid.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I put this one on my watch list. It shows it was ended with a $300.00 Buy It Now. Alot of times a seller will be asked to add a Buy It Now and then the one requesting it will swoop in and buy it. Perfectly legal.
hojoe


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

The set mentioned months ago in this thread appears to be on Ebay once again as 280807810968.

How many Sears Penske 4 lanes - unopened - are around? Looking closely, the box appears to be the same with misprinting of the red ink and placement of the warning sticker.

Yet, the description tells a whole different story then last time. Starting bid at $5.99 as well vs. the $250.00 buy it now from then.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Did you check his other auctions with more unopened sets?!?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> You savage!
> 
> ....me to Marty!
> 
> If ya never open it Christmas never comes. :thumbsup:


I'm a savage too Bill. I'd slice that box open with the look of homicidal glee upon my face. 



martybauer31 said:


> Those cars would be doing laps on my track... right... frickin'.... NOW!


Same here Marty, except they would have hit the wall a few times and the concrete floor of my basement atleast once.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Marty said:


> Did you check his other auctions with more unopened sets?!?
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


GOOD LORD. I'd have a hard time buying one of them. I'd end up opening it, at which point it'd be way more cost effective to just buy an open/used set. 

Though I guess if you can afford to pay for the privilege of being the first one to tear it open, it'd be kinda like reliving 1973... not bad.

--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*AFX set...*

Rick? What? 

Reliving '73? Heck I was born the following Christmas in '74. I guess that means jumping back in time. Ya know- I have one of those weights in one of these boxes here somewhere.. sad thing is I had no idea what it was for a long time. Since then it kinda disappeared.. whoops..

-marc and marcus


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rather interesting from an investigative aspect... The "Buy it now" buyer never left feedback for the seller for it. And I don't see anything on the new seller's feedback to indicate it's the same set. Both are from the same basic area. Might be the same set, might not. Pretty cool though!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

i've noticed a bunch of new old stock unopened AFX sets popping up on ebay lately , most likely someone somewhere came across another old Aurora employee stash, one day I keep hoping it will be me !


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

That is a very cool race set! I really liked looking at the Toy Catalogs from the department stores in those days. A lot of the big departments stores came out with exclusive race sets that made it hard to decide on which race set to get for Christmas. I think Auto World should consider doing some retro limited edition race sets based on some of these older sets. Even the box art on most of the Aurora AFX race sets is neat to look at.

Best regards,
Brian


----------

